# 20hp range tractor/snowblower



## sqdqo (Jan 10, 2009)

I am looking for a used 20hp range tractor/2 stage snowblower. What are some of the older brands available as decent used units?


----------



## bolens1704 (Jul 21, 2009)

*17hp Bolens / Iseki diesel w/single stage blower*

I really like my 17hp Bolens / Iseki diesel w/single stage snow blower. It's an '85 model, 4wd, hydraulic drive. The down-side of it is getting parts. Paid 3k for it 2 years ago. All the stuff works, but the drive shaft for the front PTO has been a problem for me.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

sqdqo I don't know what you consider "older" but most 70's and 80's era brands had much less than 20hp but were tanks when it came to getting the job done. Many can be had in good working condition with blower for under $1000. Personally I don't look at the horsepower on the older tractors I look at the condition of the blower and engine/transmission.

Cbolens has a good point with the smaller diesel tractors. They are a whole different class though from a garden tractor. More like a sub CUT.


----------



## BWSwede (Jun 20, 2009)

How much do you want to spend?

BWSwede


----------

